# Louisiana



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

I have spent a lot of time in NC/SC (from Ocrcoake to Myrtle Beach) and have also tried the Florida (Keys, Gulf coast, etc) so this fall I am planning a trip to Louisiana (Venice, Cocodrie, Biloxi Marsh, etc) for inshore fishing. Planning on getting a guide at least for the first day or two and maybe take my 16’ skiff. Any suggestions on areas to fish and a good inshore guide? Spin tackle. Should I take the boat? Not sure how long I am going for yet. At least a long 4 day weekend but might take the week.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

All the places you listed are like 3 hours from each other and all very different. I'd fish hopedale simply for the ease of not having to worry about trespassing issues. The WMA is clearly marked and good maps are easy to come by. Cocodrie has gotten pretty bad with the trespassing thing lately, I don't even go there anymore. Terrebone parish can break off and fall in the water for all I care. The Mississippi river is high as giraffe balls right now making Venice difficult to navigate.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Second Hopedale. Bring your boat just make sure you tell the guide that ahead of time. Give Capt. John West at Blue Mudd charters a shout. Good guide & works his tail off


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

To be perfectly honest, all the big fish swam over to Texas


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I would also recommend Hopedale/Delacroix. Capt. Casey Brunning is a monster in the Delacroix area especially if you're looking to catch a bunch of trout along with some reds. His charter is Hurricane Bay Charters.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Great. Thanks for all the information. Not planning on trying to fish all those areas. I've never fished there so looking for recommendations and it seems the Hopedale area is the place to go. And I am always upfront with a guide if I plan to fish with my own boat. 

Trying to do some research now so I can book a great guide since I figure the fall is a pretty busy time.


----------

